# Placed a deposit today



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've spent a few months trying to find a low milage one with my ideal spec, but yesterday I did, and today I placed a deposit. So subject to finance and me inspecting it, I will be taking delivery in just over a weeks time. 

120d 'M' Sport Coupe
1 Owner
5500 miles only

Optional Extras include:
Sparkling Graphite Paint
Full Boston Black Leather
18'' Double-spoke 261 'M' alloys
Brushed Aluminium interior trim
Chrome Line Exterior
Comfort Package
Heated Seats
Cruise
Sun Protection Glass

... and a few other bits & pieces.

You can clicky to enlarge the pics the dealer took for me today.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would have been nicer if it had Bluetooth :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Would have been nicer if it had Bluetooth :wink:


To be honest Bluetooth was on my list of options I'd like to have, but after 2 months something had to give. In the end it was the BT that was sacrificed (I got everything else I wanted though). All BT equipped cars seemed to have high milage or were out of my price range.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

What age is it Kev? I've just got a px on mine (march 09) so just interested to know prices etc.

I actually advertised mine on the babybmw forum for 19k but had no takers.

By the way, great cars!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Good choice of colour, suits it well


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> What age is it Kev? I've just got a px on mine (march 09) so just interested to know prices etc.
> 
> I actually advertised mine on the babybmw forum for 19k but had no takers.
> 
> By the way, great cars!


It's a 58 plate fella.

Having been out of a car for a fair few months now, searching around, IMO the used market right now is two fold:

1) The majority of Finance companies will now only lend on cars that come from a dealer. This means the options of securing high values of money on a used car pretty much strikes out the 'private sale' market. It meant that I had to disregard the 'private' market straight away which is something I have used in the past. I think that will prob explain the lack of interest on BBMW. There are private sale cars on Pistonheads that have been around for 2-3 months, but dealer cars seem to shift very quickly.

2) The lack of used cars is keeping residuals VERY strong, so dealers are playing hard ball on screen price. In most cases it was a struggle to get anything more then £500 off screen price. Stock is also drying up very quickly and a used car buyers choice is now very limited. I've REALLY struggled to find this car, so I'm hoping it all comes off ok, otherwise I can see myself without a car for another month or so. On teh flip side to that there will defo be a demand for good used cars, so I would guess p/x prices to be strong.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

My missus is after one of these. How much did you snap that up for? Region of £xx??

Is it a main dealer? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT_Tesh said:


> How much did you snap that up for? Region of £xx??


I'd rather not chat about that in public (feel free to drop me a PM though if you want for specifics  ), but to get a low mileage example with leather, 18's and a few toys etc, you'll need £21k minimum from a dealer. If you are willing to sacrifice the leather and the 18's and buy a base spec car they can be had for £19k-£20k. Either way though they are getting few and far between.


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

That looks very nice Kev, those wheels suit it very well!

Hope everything goes to plan.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > What age is it Kev? I've just got a px on mine (march 09) so just interested to know prices etc.
> ...


Yeah the p/x offer I got was excellent, and I decided to go for it (offered more than I'd got it up on BBMW). I'd still sell if anything came along but I'm not bothering to advertise it as happy with what I'm getting. Coupled with a decent discount I got on the new one, I'm well chuffed.

I will miss the car though. I've owned it since July and absolutely love it. The performance is excellent and its a pleasure to drive. Its been a godsend for my weekly commute and only selling as I need something a little bigger to lug things around in for work and went against a company car option.

I've gone for the same engine in my new motor (the marmite X1) as I think the engine is superb.

Good luck with it all mate, I'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

TT_Tesh said:


> My missus is after one of these. How much did you snap that up for? Region of £xx??
> 
> Is it a main dealer? [smiley=book2.gif]


/thread hijack

You could buy mine if interested.... :wink:

March 09, 120d M sport, space grey red leather etc.....

Price is slightly more than I mention above due to the dealer offer, but still good!

/end thread hijack


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks really nice Kev, that style of 1 Series is a real looker & so far IMHO away from it's breadvan cousin as the 2 door sudo saloon looks cool i think.

Does it have Nav etc. From the interior piccie i think i can see what looks like a screen on the top of the dash.

May myself be returning to Bimmer in the not too distant future but a few hoops to jump through yet 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Does it have Nav etc. From the interior piccie i think i can see what looks like a screen on the top of the dash.


No it doesn't mate - 1ers with Sat Nav are rarer than rocking horse poo. Purely for the fact it's such an expensive option. TBH I don't like factory nav in cars anyway (I prefer to use a Tomtom with Speed Camera DB), so I'm not bothered.

What you see on the top of the dash is a storage comparment that's part of the 'Comfort Pack'


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have Nav etc. From the interior piccie i think i can see what looks like a screen on the top of the dash.
> ...


A lovely looking car though & ur right, factory Nav is often a tad OTT in price.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I picked mine up yesterday Kev, Sparkling Graphite is a lovely colour


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Looks like a nice sensible car with lots of toys


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

interesting choice

growing on me, but the front end doesn't do it for me


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


TBH, I don't think you're missing much with the SatNav. At something like £1500 factory fitted, it's an option I would never have gone for. Especially after using it in our car. Sure, it's handy, but there are far better systems out there - including the ones now installed in phones.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> At something like £1500 factory fitted, it's an option I would never have gone for. Especially after using it in our car. Sure, it's handy, but there are far better systems out there - including the ones now installed in phones.


That's my feeling too. I could never bring myself to spend that sort of money on something that is so technically inferior. It's largely irrelevant anyway, 'cos you can count on one hand the number of 1 Series Coupes that have come up over the past 2-3 months with SatNav on them! 'New' 1 series buyers must also agree that the cost of SN from BMW is obscene!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > At something like £1500 factory fitted, it's an option I would never have gone for. Especially after using it in our car. Sure, it's handy, but there are far better systems out there - including the ones now installed in phones.
> ...


I think it's pretty model dependant. You'd expect 5/7 series to have SatNav. Probably a lot of, but not all 3 series, and very few 1 series. I guess when you look at it as a percentage of retail price, it seems astronomical.

I'm still surprised that the original owner of ours bothered to spend an additional £3,000 on the SatNAv and TV and then didn't get full leather. I'd have definitely dropped the TV for leather.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I had Nav in my Z4M and whilst I loved the integration, the system was crap. Cost me £1495 at the time, and it really wasn't a patch on google maps. Thing is, the mapping is provided by Navtech and their maps are great yet the BMW versions were very poor.

Saying that, mine was one of the last older systems. The new idrive ones are good - but still not worth the money. Its a £1920 option in the X1 I've just ordered. Ridiculous. Co-pilot on my iphone for £26 (now £20) wipes the floor with it!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've got the factory nav in my 135i - and given that it is now two years old, this is now the previous generation of nav. With the one exception of not being able to do a full postcode look-up I really don't think it is crap at all - and various things make up for the postcode issue:

1) Being able to send a destination to the car from Google maps
2) Being able to send a destination to the car from BMW assist - i.e. I press the button, talk to the call centre - ask for "nearest B&Q" or "Wembley Stadium" or whatever and they send the destination down to the car
3) Never having to wait for a sat lock
4) Auto muting of the stereo if you choose to have voice instructions
5) Nothing to hide / take out of the car when you leave it

However, I'm not going to try to argue that it is good value for money!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Finance confirmed today. I pick it up at noon on Friday!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Have to say in the pictures I don't like it, and don't like others I've seen pictures of.

But... I saw one in the flesh today for the 1st time, same wheels as yours, and really liked it. Don't know why, but it really "worked" in the flesh in a way that it just doesn't (for me) in pictures.

To the extent that I reckon I'd like a 135i now  (but practical considerations means it ain't gonna happen anytime soon  ). If the 335i is a great car (which I think it is, having had a long test drive), I reckon the same engine in a 1er must be great


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Neil said:


> Have to say in the pictures I don't like it, and don't like others I've seen pictures of.
> 
> But... I saw one in the flesh today for the 1st time, same wheels as yours, and really liked it. Don't know why, but it really "worked" in the flesh in a way that it just doesn't (for me) in pictures.
> 
> To the extent that I reckon I'd like a 135i now  (but practical considerations means it ain't gonna happen anytime soon  ). If the 335i is a great car (which I think it is, having had a long test drive), I reckon the same engine in a 1er must be great


I remember in 2007 when the 1er Coupe first came out, I laughed so hard I nearly fell out of my chair. I thought it was the strangest looking thing I'd seen for ages and I couldn't see anything I liked at all!

However, as the years have gone by it's really grown on me (as have other BMWs I hated when they first came out, Z4 anyone?). I've looked around at other mid sized coupes and they just all really look the same. As you say, it's only when you see the 1er Coupe in the flesh that you get to appreciate the detail and it's sweeping subtle coupe lines. In M-Sport guise I think it's probably the nicest looking small coupes out there at the moment, to the point where I picked it over a TT TDi (The TT and the 1er were my short-listed cars in the end).


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not to my taste at all, but I can appreciate the appeal nonetheless 

Tesh has your misses gone off the Brera then as you haven't had that very long??

Charlie


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah many bmw's have grown on me, z4, 1 series coupe (but would prefer top spec m sport), even the 1 series cabriolet (there's a nice white one near me, but think the driver helps too)

i wouldn't say no to an e92 335d coupe, or 5 series 535d touring either


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > In M-Sport guise I think it's probably the nicest looking small coupes out there at the moment, to the point where I picked it over a TT TDi (The TT and the 1er were my short-listed cars in the end).


i still can't see past a sporty coupe tdi

a 335cd bmw i can understand, as bigger car, but on the TT still not sure, unless it had more power
1 series i can see it, as more a smaller cruiser too

the TT in my eyes is a sporty coupe
shame audi don't have a powerlant like the 335d

maybe it's one of those things i'll learn to like and understand tt tdi's LOL


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> i still can't see past a sporty coupe tdi


For me it was the following figures that convinced me the 120d Diesel was the best car for my personal circumstances in this current economic climate:

180bhp and a whopping 258 lbs/ft out of the box
220-230bhp and an even bigger 300 lbs/ft available after a simple map
50-60mpg
£90 a year to tax.

Job done.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> 220-230bhp and an even bigger 300 lbs/ft available after a simple map


That will be epically fast, for not a lot of much money


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > 220-230bhp and an even bigger 300 lbs/ft available after a simple map
> ...


Around 400 notes.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Sounds about right, my local Motor Factors (Revs) are doing remaps for that, I went in a 535d after mapping, unbelievably fast and better economy, a friend has just had his X5 3.0d done as well, really pleased with the results


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Had my 2.0 tdi passat remapped and the difference is quite pleasing to say the least!

Front tyres are wearing fast though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and MPG is up on average by about 5mpg - easily get 50-52 on a run


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > i still can't see past a sporty coupe tdi
> ...


that sounds good

they are growing on me, but when i said sporty coupe i meant the tt more. while the 1er still resembles the other models from the front


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i went in a remapped 335cd and it was quick!

best bit was that it had an electronic arm which pushes the seat belt forward for you LOL


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

would there be a market for a higher powered tdi with quattro with a trade-off of less mpg?

that's another thing for the mkII TT is i'm not a fan of the non quattro versions


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> would there be a market for a higher powered tdi with quattro with a trade-off of less mpg?
> 
> that's another thing for the mkII TT is i'm not a fan of the non quattro versions


I thought the TDi were all quattro


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:



> I thought the TDi were all quattro


They are.

The 1er is RWD, the TTTDi is Quattro(Haldex)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> The 1er is RWD


It was on Pistonheads that most 1er owners thought it was FWD and shared it's platform with the Mini


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i knew the 1er would be rwd

didn't know the tt tdi was quattro, assumed it was fwd like the 2.0T


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> didn't know the tt tdi was quattro, assumed it was fwd like the 2.0T


The 2.0T Petrol also comes Quattro


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think they were keen to do a bigger engined TT, but I'm sure speaking to one of the guys at the TT2 launch, there isn't room for a bigger diesel under hte bonnet.

Also, the market for the diesel is the comapny car owner - a 3.0TDi would be too costly on tax. And I'm not sure how economical/costly it would be compared to a TTS/3.2 to appeal to the private buyer.

It would be a flying machine though.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'd be interested to find out the real world mpg from the 120 and even 123d coupe.

Not looking to replace the TT yet but thinking along the lines of either of the above when I do, 20,000 miles a year means I will seriously be looking at an oil burner next. Did think of the Mk 2 TT tdi but they dont do it in auto :?: and thats the route I want to go next.

E


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

E said:


> I'd be interested to find out the real world mpg from the 120 and even 123d coupe.


A 275 mile journey home yesterday gave me the perfect opportunity to get some real life figures:

Motorway (Cruise set to 80) = 55.6mpg avg
50mph Dual carriageway (Cruise set to 50) = 63.8.mpg avg

Total average for the journey which included LOTS of stop/start traffic around town (getting to the motorway) and nightmare traffic jams on the M6 = 58.5mpg

Figures that I am very happy with 

If you do lots of motorway miles you might want to discount the thought of the 123d, in my research I found that it's a very high revvy engine and it suffers with heavy fuel consumption when cruising on the motorway at 80.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested to find out the real world mpg from the 120 and even 123d coupe.
> ...


I've never got above 54.3mpg on mine - I don't think my electronic gauge is right to be honest. I always reset after every fill and it ALWAYS seems to give me the same figures!

Don't have cruise in this one though, and it would help. But I always get 50+ and for the performance of the car, the mpg is superb


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > E said:
> ...


Apparently the engine MPG also gets better after the miles are piled on, so as mine is only on 6000 miles I'm expecting it to get better still over time.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Apparently the engine MPG also gets better after the miles are piled on, so as mine is only on 6000 miles I'm expecting it to get better still over time.


14k on mine. Might look and see if you can do a clean reset. Saying that I'm not complaining I think the consumption is great but just want more!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

senwar said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the engine MPG also gets better after the miles are piled on, so as mine is only on 6000 miles I'm expecting it to get better still over time.
> ...


Defo see if you can get it reset. When we hit 50mpg specs zones I whacked the cruise on and it immediately starting going up to 60+. It seemed to adjust frequently, eventually levelling out at around 63.8mpg.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice purchase!

The consumption figures on the BMW's diesels always tend to look better after a Motorway run!

If your doing a lot of driving round town then you will prob see that drop under the 50mpg mark. Though with yours being a manual it shouldn't suffer as much.

With the reset button it does tend to start out quite high but then as it averages out it tends to fall.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good choice Kev. Nice spec.



> 180bhp and a whopping 258 lbs/ft out of the box
> 220-230bhp and an even bigger 300 lbs/ft available after a simple map
> 50-60mpg
> £90 a year to tax.


Yep - makes perfect sense. I only changed to the 123 as we've got a doggy who would fit in either of our Z's. Great car (apart from keeping the fecker clean !)

James


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The Evolve maps look very good -

They're quoting 291bhp & 515ft/lb for mine


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> The consumption figures on the BMW's diesels always tend to look better after a Motorway run!
> 
> If your doing a lot of driving round town then you will prob see that drop under the 50mpg mark. Though with yours being a manual it shouldn't suffer as much.


I completed my first weeks worth of commute, and after a reset on monday morning it is showing a 58.7mpg average. That's a combination of town driving and A roads. I'm very happy with that! 



coupe-sport said:


> Good choice Kev. Nice spec. Makes perfect sense.


Thank you sir. It's been a bugger trying to find one with my desired spec, but I got there in the end.



NickP said:


> The Evolve maps look very good -
> 
> They're quoting 291bhp & 515ft/lb for mine


Have a look at the Tuneit boxes mate: http://www.tunit.co.uk/

The boxes are highly recommended on BabyBMW, and they seem to produce better figures than other tuners.

It's pretty certain that I'll be going for one of these.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice buy mate,, enjoy.. i have always liked the vans tho would not have 4 doors , and was pleased to see when the saloon apeared. i have been keen on the 135 tho looking at your sums maybe that one is a bit more practicle,, are your mpg figs from dash read out or have you done a " fill up to fill up " ...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> nice buy mate,, enjoy.. i have always liked the vans tho would not have 4 doors , and was pleased to see when the saloon apeared. i have been keen on the 135 tho looking at your sums maybe that one is a bit more practicle,, are your mpg figs from dash read out or have you done a " fill up to fill up " ...


Cheers - it's been strange what not owning a car has done to me since I sold the Mini last year and bough the Golf (that was hardly used and sold in March). It made me look at cars and resent the taxes etc that are laboured onto us. When I actually came to selecting a new car I found myself not wanting to spend too much and instead started shortlisting based on the smallest things such as tax for the year. I therefore went looking for a combination of economy, speed and style, and with it now impossible to enjoy a car on our public highways without the fear of a civil servant sat in a van awaiting to take my license, the 1er and TT were shortlisted. The 1er won in the end for it's spec, unique looks and incredible engine.

Figures are based on dash reading which I have been told are very reliable. Worse case scenario means 10% off giving me 53mpg avg, which is still very pleasing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

looks like you've found your perfect car. i'm sure you'll enjoy the economy. congrats !

I prefer a car that people look twice at tho


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

those figures are awesome

did you consider the 123d?

Fuel consumption (urban) 44.1 mpg
Fuel consumption (extra urban) 64.2 mpg
Fuel consumption (combined) 55.4 mpg
0 - 62 mph 6.9 seconds
Top speed 148 mph
Cylinders 4
Valves 16 v
Engine power 204 bhp
Engine torque 295 lbs/ft


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> those figures are awesome
> 
> did you consider the 123d?


I did indeed. I initially set out to buy a 123d but after lots of reading I found that it's a very high revvy engine which makes it suffer with heavy fuel consumption when cruising on the motorway. I therefore discounted it on economy basis for my personal circumstance.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > those figures are awesome
> ...


Based on the fact that the M32, the M5 and the M4 may or may not be a traffic jam at most normal times of the day? :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


They're not, so yes, I did.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it just me, or do the tints look a bit silly on such small windows... :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > those figures are awesome
> ...


fair enough

on paper it does look good


----------



## kam100 (Oct 7, 2006)

Lovely car Kev.
Hope it's going well.. 
Sparkling Graphite is a great colour! Had my 335 in that.

I may be looking for one in a few months to swap my wife's A3 in.
I know of a couple of lenders who will do private sale's by the way, but the APR's will reflect this extra risk for them, so if the price saving is high enough, well worth looking at.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've still not bought into the the whole 1-series Coupe thing yet, but of the ones I've seen, it's a good looking example.

Still makes me laugh that you're justifying your purchase with road tax and mpg though. If you wanted cheap motoring then surely the Golf would have made more sense. Depreciation would have been negligible and would have more than set off the additional tax and/or fuel costs of something much newer.

Something I would have thought you'd know all about after losing +/-£1,000 a month on the TVR.

I have no problem with anyone buying exactly the car they want, but I've never bought the argument of buying something nearly new as it will 'save' money.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i agree with kell, as the most expensive cost is depreciation, however i'm not sure how the 1'er coupe does on that front

saw a nice grey with red interior 123d at cribbs the other day.

how does the e92 compare? if it was economy and looks i would go for the e92 320cd in white m sport with red interior


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> If you wanted cheap motoring then surely the Golf would have made more sense.


I didn't want cheap motoring. Now I no longer commute on the train with my bike (we've moved office) I wanted cheap running costs on a car that was both luxurious and sporty. The Golf is so far away from those criteria it was untrue. I loved the golf to bits, but as an everyday practical car, not on your nelly.

Depreciation of the 1er is very good, and this one has already had it's initial 'big hit'. Also the lack of low mileage (and well specced) used examples is keeping residuals strong.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanted cheap motoring then surely the Golf would have made more sense.
> ...


This is not meant to be a witch hunt, but I took the statement below to mean that this time around you wanted a car that didn't cost too much to run - which equates to cheap motoring.



kmpowell said:


> It made me look at cars and resent the taxes etc that are laboured onto us. When I actually came to selecting a new car *I found myself not wanting to spend too much *


I just think that when people say that and then go out and buy a nearly new car for around 20k, the two don't marry up. Regardless of the 'big hit' someone else has taken, the biggest cost with any new(ish) car is going to be depreciation. Worrying about whether the tax is £200 or £50 a year or you're getting 53mpg as opposed to 43mpg is, to me at least, irrelevant if you're driving a car that's shedding hundreds of pounds a month in depreciation.

But as I said above, you're entitled to buy whatever you want, for whatever reason. Welcome to the BMW diseasel club.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i would probably say I resent paying more than I need to on motoring if it can be avoided to some extent
forexample the R32 i brought i was specifcally looking at pre March 06, otherwise road tax would be circa £200 vs £400!

if i want low cost motoring i would probably choose a fabia tdi, but no way on that front LOL.

You have an awesome list of past masters, how long do you think you'll keep this one?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> I took the statement below to mean that this time around you wanted a car that didn't cost too much to run - which equates to cheap motoring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying. No, what I meant was I had/have budget to spend a lot more than the cost of a 1er, but I couldn't bring myself to spend that amount due my outlook on cars changing somewhat. So I fixed a budget in my mind that I would be comfortable spending, that in reality equated to a lot less than I reckon would have been comfortable spending say 18-24 months ago. I then also looked at running costs, and wanted to keep those to a minimum whilst not sacrificing luxury and performance. 



p1tse said:


> You have an awesome list of past masters, how long do you think you'll keep this one?


The plan is to keep this for minimum 12 months, unless my personal financial circumstances change for the better of course!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Kell said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Agree with all the above.

As with many things in life some people are just perennial car buyers and seem to love the 'chase' and the search then the first few months of ownership of their new 'dream car' before moving on, often with slightly dubious reasons based on some financial jiggery-pokery. I don't have a problem with that and good luck to them. Would be nice if they admitted that they simply like buying new (as in different) cars on a regular basis though rather than elaborate justifications. Kind of a toned down emperors new clothes phenomenon I guess.


----------



## mitch-tt (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice choice!

We bought ours new last year, and its been fantastic! I went for white, with half black leathers, and black roof lining/pillars etc. Didint go for the Factory nav as its not worth the extra at all.

Lovley cars, and ive already clocked up 23000 Miles in just 8months! :lol:


----------

